# Yard "consultant" fee?



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

hey everybody,

In my area, we have a community app called "NextDoor". A lot of people post complaints of their lawns and are looking for guidance on how to fix their lawns. I have provided some input and guidance for them, and over the past week, 4 people have messaged/called asking me to stop by and look at their lawns and see what needs to be done.

They are all asking how much I charge. I have always wanted to do something like this, but I feel that I need to build the rapport and do some "consulting" for free. However, they are compelled to pay me. I just told them to pay me what is fair. I haven't had anyone ask me yet to do the work for them, these people are determined to get it done themselves, which is great as I love to hear people working on their lawns.

Now, my yard is NOTHING like some of y'all's on here. So I am hoping that someone has been through what I'm going through and could give me some guidance on what prices seem fair for an initial consultation to lay out a game plan on what could be happening in their lawn.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it's great when people are able to monetize something they enjoy doing, but I'm just a hobbyist with an appreciation for the casual exchange of turf/lawn knowledge. I have a good day job, so this is all something I do in my free time to unwind. I'm afraid running it like a business would take some of the fun out of it for me. Even everything you see here at TLF is offered pro bono - some have noticed I don't even run ad banners on the site (I think they are distracting and annoying). :thumbup:

Some of the folks here that do the lawn thing for a living may have some good advice, but I'd probably start by researching the details of an applicator license in Texas - whether you need one if you are only providing consulting services, etc. Good luck, and feel free to send us all some kickbacks for anything you learned here. :lol:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I would exchange lawn advice for a good smoked beef brisket. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I would exchange lawn advice for a good smoked beef brisket. :lol:


You sir, are a genius!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Your neighbors must be more fun than mine. My Nextdoor community is full of people complaining about dog poop in their yard and icy sidewalks with some Scentsy consultants in the mix.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> ...I haven't had anyone ask me yet to do the work for them, these people are determined to get it done themselves, which is great as I love to hear people working on their lawns...


If they're the DIY type, you could always just give them a link to TLF - they can take advantage of the free membership promo I'm running this month! :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> Your neighbors must be more fun than mine. My Nextdoor community is full of people complaining about dog poop in their yard and icy sidewalks with some Scentsy consultants in the mix.


+1


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Speaking strictly personally, I would feel guilty charging neighbors for advice they could find for free at places like TLF. A potential consult fee of $10-$20 would seem silly for only a handful of neighbors. A "pay-it-forward" method might be a better route to take than exchanging actual dollars, imo. Be a good neighbor, share your knowledge, be helpful and encouraging, give advice when asked: that's all part of good community.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)




----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Speaking strictly personally, I would feel guilty charging neighbors for advice they could find for free at places like TLF. A potential consult fee of $10-$20 would seem silly for only a handful of neighbors. A "pay-it-forward" method might be a better route to take than exchanging actual dollars, imo. Be a good neighbor, share your knowledge, be helpful and encouraging, give advice when asked: that's all part of good community.


I think DFW is spot on here. Advice is one thing, in-depth consulting is quite another. I think most here on the site are qualified to give good advice regarding cultural practices. Especially locally. Where I might consider charging for consulting would be the point at which you are collecting soil samples and analyzing results, designing a detailed spray program, laying out irrigation heads, etc. If there is more than incidental travel involved, perhaps compensation is appropriate there too. Just be careful what liability you expose yourself to. The rules often change once you collect a fee.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks for all of the input guys. It turns out that she had a bunch of weeds and I told her that she didn't need to pay me for this as I can come by and spray it with Prodiamine in a localized spot. I also got her to buy a soil test and to let me know the results. Overall, her issue is easy and the area just need to be resodded (thry are looking for a quick fix)and a pre emergent applied. I referred her to the website as I have done so for many people on Nextdoor. However 2/3 of the houses on my street have weeds taller than my 6 year old Niece..

She gave me a 50.00 bill, but I refused. All I ask was to let me help her lay the sod when she gets it in and she reluctantly accepted.

I pride myself in my smoking abilities and just retired my old smoker. Actually in the market for a new one.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I would exchange lawn advice for a good smoked beef brisket. :lol:


+1


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Speaking strictly personally, I would feel guilty charging neighbors for advice they could find for free at places like TLF. A potential consult fee of $10-$20 would seem silly for only a handful of neighbors. A "pay-it-forward" method might be a better route to take than exchanging actual dollars, imo. Be a good neighbor, share your knowledge, be helpful and encouraging, give advice when asked: that's all part of good community.


+1


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

An older couple down the street was asking me about a weed problem they had, I brought my purdue weed book over and we found out what it was. She was ecstatic. She went to the local seed shop and asked for something to kill it and now this year it's gone. Just pretty cool to be able to help.

I've also had people ask me to DO their lawns FOR them. Like seed/fertilize/etc. But A) I don't have that equipment for that sized lawns and B) you need applicator licenses to spray commercially.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> An older couple down the street was asking me about a weed problem they had, I brought my purdue weed book over and we found out what it was. She was ecstatic. She went to the local seed shop and asked for something to kill it and now this year it's gone. Just pretty cool to be able to help.
> 
> I've also had people ask me to DO their lawns FOR them. Like seed/fertilize/etc. But A) I don't have that equipment for that sized lawns and B) you need applicator licenses to spray commercially.


I'm a contractor for the military, so 4 months a year I have ample time unless they call me in. But seeing this womens face when I left felt good because she now had the confidence she needed to move forward. Felt good .


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Thanks for all of the input guys. It turns out that she had a bunch of weeds and I told her that she didn't need to pay me for this as I can come by and spray it with Prodiamine in a localized spot. I also got her to buy a soil test and to let me know the results. Overall, her issue is easy and the area just need to be resodded (thry are looking for a quick fix)and a pre emergent applied.


The Prodiamine won't do anything for the weeds she has, and will prevent the sod from taking root. If the area is so bad that it requires Sod, you should use RoundUp (glyphosate) to kill everything (may require multiple applications). Read the RU label to ensure you wait the required amount of time after the last application to put down seed/sod.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, Prodiamine and brand new sod is not a good combo.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all of the input guys. It turns out that she had a bunch of weeds and I told her that she didn't need to pay me for this as I can come by and spray it with Prodiamine in a localized spot. I also got her to buy a soil test and to let me know the results. Overall, her issue is easy and the area just need to be resodded (thry are looking for a quick fix)and a pre emergent applied.
> ...


How does the prodiamine prevent new growth in sod? Is it because prodiamine prevents weeds by inhibiting cell production which can negatively affect new grass growth? Just trying to further understand it.

I'll let her know about the glyohosphate right now and I'll check the label on the time table for new sod. Thanks guys


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, it inhibits root development.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> How does the prodiamine prevent new growth in sod? Is it because prodiamine prevents weeds by inhibiting cell production which can negatively affect new grass growth? Just trying to further understand it.


Im not smart enough to answer the science part of your question, someone else will need to help with that.

Prodiamine essentially poisons the top layer of soil preventing new root development. When a weed seed germinates and sends out a root to establish itself, the Prodiamine is there (in the correct levels) prevent the roots from taking hold and killing the newly germinated seed without harming established plants with established roots deeper in the soil. The same thing will happen when sod is laid. When the roots attempt to penitrate and establish into the soil below, the Prodiamine will prevent or kill many of the roots from establishing.

From the Prodiamine Label Page 2: "_To avoid turfgrass injury, DO
NOT apply to newly set sod until the sod has rooted and exposed edges have filled in."_


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm afraid running it like a business would take some of the fun out of it for me.


+1.

Take it from a guy that's done it. I did photography as a hobby. I got really good at it. I was winning competitions, running double truck in magazines, hit the cover of a magazine, and became an ambassador with Nations Photo Lab. I decided to turn it in to a business on the side. It sucked all the fun out of it. I was too worried about business things and not focusing on why I did it in the first place. I haven't taken a photo in a year and a half.

Just help people for free - you'll feel great about it and not have to worry about everything that comes with running a business.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I was too worried about business things and not focusing on why I did it in the first place. I haven't taken a photo in a year and a half.


But there is also the other side of this... and business booms along with loving every minute of what you are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> I pride myself in my smoking abilities and just retired my old smoker. Actually in the market for a new one.


You should seriously check out the RecTec. I got one for Father's Day 2 years ago, and it has been an amazing smoker. Customer Service is outstanding, 6 year warranty and very affordable for what they offer. When I bought it, I got the personal cell #'s of the owners. I've called up there to find out some general stuff, like the address (they're 2 hours away from me in Augusta) and what the hours of operation were. I didn't need to speak to anyone to find that information out, and got it from the recorded menu. 30 seconds later, I got a call back from someone at the company saying that they missed a call from me, and if there was anything they could do to help me. Try getting that from another company. Ain't gonna happen.

Oh, and the food? Outstanding. 
First brisket I made on it



I've got 2 butts that I'm putting on tonight, with some salmon to go on at the tail end of the smoke. *rimshot*


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> > I pride myself in my smoking abilities and just retired my old smoker. Actually in the market for a new one.
> ...


That's a good lookin brisket! I'm going to sit down and research a few brands this evening. I'm heading to the lake house to take inventory in what needs to be done. It may include getting a grill for up there too.


----------

